# Telnetd - Problems starting

## Mandr4ke

I just reinstalled casue my hd died and i've never had a problem with telnetd before, but for some reason when i try to start it up.. i keep getting this message...

```

bash-2.05b# telnetd

telnetd: getpeername: Socket operation on non-socket

```

Any ideas what is going on.. i checked the kernel and i have all the basic's and i can telnet out fine.  But it like won't bind localy, and of course i'm kicking it off as root..  :Sad: 

I'm using netkit-telnetd 

net-misc/netkit-telnetd-0.17-r6

.. i just dont' get it.. i'll try an earlier version see if that fixes it.

----------

## aleander

telnet is intended to be run from inetd (or compatible  :Wink: ). It just opens stdin and treats it like a network socket. Try emerging xinetd, that's what I would use. It should come with a self-explanatory configs  :Wink: 

----------

## Mandr4ke

 *aleander wrote:*   

> telnet is intended to be run from inetd (or compatible ). It just opens stdin and treats it like a network socket. Try emerging xinetd, that's what I would use. It should come with a self-explanatory configs 

 

Yeah i got it working finally, originall it wasn't working with xinetd, so i tried to get it gonig with just telnetd, i must have mistook that it was a daemon and just a program.. but it seems after reinstalling xinetd a couple times it finally wants to connect and work now.. .  :Smile:   Thanks

----------

